# Epic Cleveland Yellow Perch limit



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice job! Do you mind sharing where you caught them?


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Then I won’t be able to return to my spot in a few days lol. That would be suicide


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

You would likely break the internet if you gave out those coordinates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice haul! I'm thinking about giving it a shot this Saturday. I'll post if I do any good


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice job. It takes time but I would suggest launching at e72 and looking for a perch line.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

No location is fine. I totally understand. Can you tell us what the secret presentation you used to get them to bite? Sometimes that is more important then where you caught them. I marked fish today that looked to be perch, but didn't try for them. Thanks


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

They were tight to bottom and I had to move ten times luckily I have spot lock


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought this site was for sharing information,, not bragging saying I still got it ,,, the gentlemen was probably just wondering where you launched from ,, not your GPS location ,,, fishing seems more fun when I share my info and give a little luck to someone else who needs it ,,,,,, just a thought ...we all need it sometimes or we wouldn't be looking at this site in the first place.....


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Way to go, renews my hopes there are still plenty around.  Maybe they be a bit more stealthy than in the past since there's all them toothy rascals so hungry.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice haul


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

mmtchell said:


> I thought this site was for sharing information,, not bragging saying I still got it ,,, the gentlemen was probably just wondering where you launched from ,, not your GPS location ,,, fishing seems more fun when I share my info and give a little luck to someone else who needs it ,,,,,, just a thought ...we all need it sometimes or we wouldn't be looking at this site in the first place.....


I have gotten plenty of info from girthline in the past and I just gave you what you what you are looking for in my previous post. He wasn't the only one who found perch in the last two days. Nice job capt Marcus, one of the best CLE perch guys there is....and good luck everyone and hope perchin continues to improve.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you. The guy needs to do a LiL research before he comes sideways. I’ve told people where the perch were on other trips I took over the years. But soon as you tell someone they start making calls and then it’s 50 boats in your spot. Cheer up


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

mmtchell said:


> I thought this site was for sharing information,, not bragging saying I still got it ,,, the gentlemen was probably just wondering where you launched from ,, not your GPS location ,,, fishing seems more fun when I share my info and give a little luck to someone else who needs it ,,,,,, just a thought ...we all need it sometimes or we wouldn't be looking at this site in the first place.....


Why did you feel the need jump to defense for another grown man who specifically asked where I caught them? He didn’t ask where I launched from he could have but didn’t. I think my post rubbed you the wrong way more than it did him lol. Good fishing


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! Would you mind sharing where and when the fish fry will be?


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

polebender said:


> Great job! Would you mind sharing where and when the fish fry will be?


In August sir near east Cleveland


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Girthline said:


> In August sir near east Cleveland


Touche


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Girthline said:


> I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306227


I’ve been waiting for you to get back in the action. Nice job I’m pretty sure I trolled past you a couple times. I put a time limit on my perchin this morning and didn’t do great,but I seen plenty being caught. I went to another spot this afternoon and the quality was awesome. Ended up with 17. Biggest was 14 1/4 and a 13 1/2.


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Picture isnt from best angle. The big one is 14 1/4


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

It didn't rub me the wrong way, , just saying when most fishermen post a report on ogf ,, they report ..the launch or area , maybe the depth,, even the speed of there troll ,, color's of the bait ,,etc ,,, I didn't want it to tub you or anyone the wrong way ,,, I know fishing is fishing ,,, .......the fun part is trying to find the hot spot ,, ..I am in the same boat as you ...living close the the lake ,, and we can get out more than most ,, that's why I posted my comment....nice catch ,,,,


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I do miss the days where a novice like me could just anchor up and fill the cooler. Nice job guys.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like about 4 touchdowns to me...


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Girthline said:


> I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306227


You need to send them to me, them do not look normal...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm just happy to know there are indeed perch in the central basin.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank for the report. Tried the west lighthouse this afternoon and only got a few. Gave up and trolled for walleye. Will be heading east next time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, girth runs charters also. If you fish for a living, can't blame anyone for not putting their hotspot on the World Wide Web! "Cleveland" for me is enough to get excited! Been a LONG while between perch reports out of there!! Msybe better get them before those "toothy kids" come back to town and chase them off!


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Nice job Girthline !.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> If I'm not mistaken, girth runs charters also. If you fish for a living, can't blame anyone for not putting their hotspot on the World Wide Web! "Cleveland" for me is enough to get excited! Been a LONG while between perch reports out of there!! Msybe better get them before those "toothy kids" come back to town and chase them off!


72nd, wildwood, edgewater? I never asked for specifics just generalities. If you don't want to even share that then don't even bother reporting. Hey look everybody I caught a whole bunch of fish bye

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Nobody told me where fish were hitting I have almost ran out of gas plenty of times trying to find my fish , I said Cleveland launch and go searching like I had to. People won’t even talk to me on radio, sometimes I can’t even get a radio check , I have to figure everything out on my own so can you blame me for expecting others to grind like me?


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had just told my buddy that we should go perching, before the invasion of walleye. Nice job, Girth! You are the man!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice job girth!!! Location in the title is close enough for me, thanks for the post


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

As kid rock would say it ain't braggin if you back it up! Great job on the hard earned limit. Now what were those [email protected]?


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Exact location? Really. Isn’t that the reason Lowrance, Hummingbird and Garmin are in business.
Nice fish!


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice catch Girth. Why do people get upset if you don't tell them where you caught your fish? Any fisherman knows that fish move to where the feed is. Here today and gone tomorrow.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice catch, encouraging to know they are there to be had is good enough for me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice job,great looking stringer!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Girthline said:


> I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306227


Looks like we might be in for some perchin this year finally. You wouldn't have happened to been in our little area that we did good in a few years back were you? I don't think I'm going to chase them till late summer been knocking out big crappie and about to switch over to eyes in the next week or so. Good job bro way to find them. Where did you get shinners or were you using something else


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Looks like we might be in for some perchin this year finally. You wouldn't have happened to been in our little area that we did good in a few years back were you? I don't think I'm going to chase them till late summer been knocking out big crappie and about to switch over to eyes in the next week or so. Good job bro way to find them. Where did you get shinners or were you using something else


I bought emeralds shiners


----------



## mikmrnd (Mar 16, 2011)

Girthline said:


> I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306227


Nice to see !!


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Girthline said:


> I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306227



Were they on the Lake Erie shiners at least? Damn zebra muscles and flies have had them so full of the easy pickings that they've been off the shiners for a while.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

mmtchell said:


> I thought this site was for sharing information,, not bragging saying I still got it ,,, the gentlemen was probably just wondering where you launched from ,, not your GPS location ,,, fishing seems more fun when I share my info and give a little luck to someone else who needs it ,,,,,, just a thought ...we all need it sometimes or we wouldn't be looking at this site in the first place.....


I've never met Marcus but his posts are almost legend in the time I've been on here ... he obviously either puts the time in or is damn lucky every time he goes out  he always seems to have a nice stringer of something ... honestly, he moved 10 times, when you think about it, what are the chances those fish are gonna be there tomorrow anyway ... part of being successful is sniffin them out, you gotta find them before you can catch them ... it's a really big lake, this ain't the western basin with dozens of reefs that everyone knows about ... he's not wrong about 50 boats showing up once they know a location .... this is an info board to an extent, but also a bragging board, either good or bad ... everyone takes the skunk every now and again and plenty of people tell us about it and has a good laugh over it and maybe learn something new that doesn't work ... nothin wrong with a self atta boy once in while  when you're good, you know it, it ain't baggin if you can back it up


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

snapper said:


> View attachment 306281
> 
> Picture isnt from best angle. The big one is 14 1/4


everybody go get stoned hell im crappie fishing,,,,,,good job guys perchin has been tough last couple years get them while you can,,,,,


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Girthline said:


> Why did you feel the need jump to defense for another grown man who specifically asked where I caught them? He didn’t ask where I launched from he could have but didn’t. I think my post rubbed you the wrong way more than it did him lol. Good fishing


Big lake,relax .this site is awesome for networking.its what separates us from the grumpy old charter captains.Some day it will be the other way! He will need help and find out he will be all alone! >}}}}}*>


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good job G, go get on them again. I enjoy the pics and story.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yet another case where someone provides info on a regular basis will most likely stop doing so one of these days because he gets crap for not posting enough. Great catch Girthline, thanks for all the info you’ve shared!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Still trying to figure out why people with boats like to fish around other boats,that's the reason I got a boat to get away from other's and find my own fish.If you want to fish with a lot of people then fish from land,you'll have all the company you want.Just had to say this,sorry.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

You are correct about people fishing near other boats.My dad and others I fish with are always pointing out other boats on the horizon.That's how packs get started.Think it is human nature when not catching that the eyes look around and will see other boats visible.Then assume the tightest pack is where fish are being caught.Back in the day when we would be casting Erie dearies in monster packs,I would be watching,reading the pack.Some of the best charters would either be fishing near their friends,if catching.Or running around the outside of pack looking for fish on their sonar.The good trolling captains do the same thing.Some of our most memorable days was catching with no other boats around.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

rnewman said:


> You are correct about people fishing near other boats.My dad and others I fish with are always pointing out other boats on the horizon.That's how packs get started.Think it is human nature when not catching that the eyes look around and will see other boats visible.Then assume the tightest pack is where fish are being caught.Back in the day when we would be casting Erie dearies in monster packs,I would be watching,reading the pack.Some of the best charters would either be fishing near their friends,if catching.Or running around the outside of pack looking for fish on their sonar.The good trolling captains do the same thing.Some of our most memorable days was catching with no other boats around.


I love staying the hell away from all the other boats


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

rangerpig250 said:


> Yet another case where someone provides info on a regular basis will most likely stop doing so one of these days because he gets crap for not posting enough. Great catch Girthline, thanks for all the info you’ve shared!!!


I'm calling it ShareShame, when someone puts up a great post like this and then has people fussing at him for not sharing enough information. You keep doing what you're doing Girthline and let them haters hate. I personally am very excited to see perch like this coming out of Cleveland after the last couple of years we have had. Proof of concept.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Lot


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Way to go.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Moved 10 times, looks more like a lot of effort rather than a specific "spot". 
Good job Girthline


----------



## ReelThrill (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the info and thanks for sharing..... it's great to know you still got it.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well guys I was out there too moved 5 times 20 yrs at a time till I found them end up 5 eyes 15 peach nothing under 11 2 biggest 13 and 13 1/4


----------



## ReelThrill (Apr 24, 2019)

Is it okay to ask what if you were using spreaders or crappie rigs.....asking for a friend. LMAO


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

We were using both. Fish seemed to be in the bottom 2 ft we were in 30 fow


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

joekacz said:


> Still trying to figure out why people with boats like to fish around other boats,that's the reason I got a boat to get away from other's and find my own fish.If you want to fish with a lot of people then fish from land,you'll have all the company you want.Just had to say this,sorry.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was hoping youd tow me around this year, common Joe..?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey didn't I tell you about that secret boat ramp. LOL


----------



## captf (Dec 14, 2017)

Girthline said:


> I still got it! Took a couple hours to figure out how they wanted their food served but then it was a Touchdown and the 2 point conversion!
> View attachment 306229
> View attachment 306227


Just tell them you caught them in the lake.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Marked the secret spot with a "x" ....


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice Job! When I was younger I made the mistake of posting pics of when Lorain Rocks were hot. I got some grief for it and even said who cares if I share there’s more than enough rocks for people to stand on. The next weekend I swear I had to search to stand 10’ off the water on the most uncomfortable rock. As much as I wanted to share never again. I do try to give some info though as far as a program or technique or water depth/temp so it helps a bit. Maybe a PM or someone I’m talking to but too many people that normally wouldn’t have went out start coming out of the wood work. Believe me it bothers me being that way but when you get to fish twice a month you want to enjoy it.


----------



## Girthline (Sep 19, 2014)

Most guys still have boats winterized and wait till somebody gives them the secret spot before they come out of storage garage! lmmfao.


----------

